# Grade 10 thinking about ROTP/RMC, how should I go about it?



## Belphegor (19 Jan 2012)

Hey guys, hate to post something there's like a hundred others of, but I'm a grade 10 considering doing the ROTP, and was wondering;

1: I have mid 80s to low 90s for most of my marks, and I'm taking University level courses in Math, English, French and Sciences (along with any other mandatory courses). I work part-time at a place that manufactures carbon fiber composites, and I'm involved in my school's drama program (musical and drama festival). I used to be on the wrestling team, though I left when I transferred schools, and I will likely get involved with a spring sport once the season comes around. I don't have any particular medical conditions, I have decent physical fitness (can do 35 pushups/situps in a pinch), though my cardio sucks (working on it) and my vision is below average, though I usually manage without glasses or contacts unless I have to read something from across a room, etc. Am I a potential competitor for ROTP as is? 

2: What are some good ways to better my chances to get into the ROTP? The co-op is unfortunately impractical for me due to my current arrangements for transportation, etc. I plan on getting involved in sports, are any more or less qualifying than others? If I can make military connections, will they benefit me getting in?

3: I'd like to go into infantry, intelligence, artillery or air force, but as I mentioned, my vision isn't 20/20 (20/25 I'm pretty sure), which to my understanding kills my chances of being a pilot, would it affect my odds of getting into the artillery? 

4: Parents. My father seems thrilled by the idea, more or less, and I figure I can get his complete and total support on this one. My mother, perhaps not so much. Any experience on dealing with an unenthusiastic parent? 


Answers and comments are welcomed, thanks for the time


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jan 2012)

Belphegor said:
			
		

> which to my understanding kills my chances of being a pilot,



Your "understanding" would be what we, in the CF, call wrong.


----------



## mariomike (19 Jan 2012)

Belphegor said:
			
		

> 4: Parents. My father seems thrilled by the idea, more or less, and I figure I can get his complete and total support on this one. My mother, perhaps not so much. Any experience on dealing with an unenthusiastic parent?



This may help:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13678.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13678/post-1104923.html#msg1104923


----------



## Belphegor (19 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Your "understanding" would be what we, in the CF, call wrong.


Always good to hear when ones understanding is on the pessimistic side. Thanks to MM for the link also, most helpful


----------



## Phoebe (19 Jan 2012)

If your summary of characteristics is truelly up to par with how you describe them to be I'm sure you would be a fine candidate for any of those trades you had listed. I noticed you had listed "Air Force" and I think you should take a look into more detail about trades in that element of the CF. There are so many Air Force jobs now a days you really should familiarize yourself with them before you set your heart on any specific trade. Keep up the good work with your physical attributes and grades. Good luck!

-Phoebe   :yellow:


----------



## Pusser (20 Jan 2012)

For the most part, I would say your chances are as good as many others.  If you want to boost them, I would suggest you look into activities where you can learn and practice leadership (i.e. become captain of a sports team).  Cadets would be good as well, but it may be too late for you to start that (i.e. you would be at the same rank level as the 12 year-olds who've just joined as well, but it can still be a good experience).  Another option would be Scouting (actually, Venturers for you, but they fall under the Scouting movement).  Venturers are less rank conscious than cadets, so you can assume a leadership role much quicker, particulary if you're involved with a group that does a lot of "linking" (i.e. brings, Rovers, Venturers, Scouts, Cubs and Beavers together for common activities and assigns roles to each level).


----------



## Sadukar09 (20 Jan 2012)

Belphegor said:
			
		

> 3: I'd like to go into infantry, intelligence, artillery or air force, but as I mentioned, my vision isn't 20/20 (20/25 I'm pretty sure), which to my understanding kills my chances of being a pilot, would it affect my odds of getting into the artillery?


Infantry and Artillery are combat arms. thus require at least a V3 category. This means you have to correct to 20/20 (6/6 metric) in at least one eye. You can get laser eye correction, but you must wait three months before you can submit your vision info for your medical. Pilots are longer, I don't know the exact time. 

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html
^Vision Categories and Acuity.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/AN-E-eng.asp
^CF Medical Standards


----------



## Melbatoast (20 Jan 2012)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> Pilots are longer, I don't know the exact time.



Six months for candidates.


----------



## William Hoskins (20 Feb 2012)

I am basically in the same boat too, but I plan on becoming an infantry officer. I was wondering when would be the best time to apply for ROTP? Would it be like a first week of grade 11 or 12, or as I am finishing high school?


----------



## Pusser (21 Feb 2012)

William Hoskins said:
			
		

> I am basically in the same boat too, but I plan on becoming an infantry officer. I was wondering when would be the best time to apply for ROTP? Would it be like a first week of grade 11 or 12, or as I am finishing high school?



Apply at the beginning of Grade 12.  If you wait until you are finishing high school, it will be too late to get accepted before starting university in the fall.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Feb 2012)

Apply at the start of your final year, there are several hoops that must be jumped through.  The more leeway you give yourself less chance of being disappointed, because your file couldn't be processed in time.


----------



## Kayghee (7 Mar 2012)

Belphegor said:
			
		

> 2: What are some good ways to better my chances to get into the ROTP? The co-op is unfortunately impractical for me due to my current arrangements for transportation, etc. I plan on getting involved in sports, are any more or less qualifying than others? If I can make military connections, will they benefit me getting in?



Here are some ways to become more competitive:
-Join clubs that have to do with your chosen fields
-Fill out your schedule with sports/volunteering/work
-Practice and do well on your CFAT/Medical <--- I believe this helps quite a bit in assessing your competitiveness.
-Become Bilingual (Not so easy haha..)
-Get higher marks/grades in school

Don't know if military connections will help you get in. Maybe if someone high up could put in a good word for you..
Anyways, good luck!

KG


----------

